# problème Powermac 6100



## Furo (4 Janvier 2022)

Hello Hello ^^'
Voici mon problème : Il y a quelque temps, j'ai ressorti le vieux PowerMac 6100 de mon père, problème, quand je l'allume, il y a le voyant, le bruit du disque dur ma pas de "dong" et pas d'image
Je me mets alors à changer les condensateurs mais, pendant la bataille, certaines "pattes" pour souder les condos ne tiennent plus (photos). J'essaye à souder tant bien que mal, je remonte le tout, toujours le même problème. Résultats : perte de motivation et mise sur le côté... Jusqu'a aujourd'hui

Voilà je recherche quelqu'un pour "régler mes problèmes" ? ^^' À savoir du coup (j'envoi la carte mere) (re)changer les condensateurs, etc. Jusqu'a évidemment que tout soit bon et que tout fonctionne ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2022)

Le 6100, avant de s'attaquer aux condensateurs, il vaudrait mieux commencer par la pile de la PRam, car cette machine est incapable de démarrer si cette pile est vide !


----------



## Furo (7 Janvier 2022)

je l'ai testé avant tout ça et maintenant avec une nouvelle pile et pareil, pas de "dong"


----------



## Furo (17 Janvier 2022)

Que ça soit réparation ou même rachat de carte mère (fonctionnelle)


----------



## Invité (17 Janvier 2022)

Bah, ça se trouve sur la Baie, soit entier soit juste la CM.
Mais… faut compter un petit billet de 100…


----------



## Furo (17 Janvier 2022)

c'est pour ça, je préfère demander avant si quelqu'un a ça avant de me tourner sur ibazar


----------



## cassien (16 Février 2022)

Salut,
J'ai quelques vieux mac que je vais mettre en vente, dont un 6100/66.
Je n'ai pas l'adaptateur vidéo pour le tester intégralement mais j'ai bien le dong du démarrage.
L'intérieur est propre et complet, la pile n'a pas coulé.
Dis moi si ça peut t'intéresser.


----------



## Furo (16 Février 2022)

Hello, oui ça m'intéresse, j'ai l'adaptateur vidéo ^^
Je te MP


----------



## bretthieb (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

A mon tour d avoir une question concernant le 6100

Je viens de récupérer un 6100 dos et je recherche le câble vidéo pieuvre  
Pour raccorder le mac et le carte pc a un moniteur ( avec ou sans prise joystick peu importe)

Si Quelqu un souhaite se débarrasser de ce type de câble je suis preneur ( acheteur)

Merci bcp d avance


----------

